# Occupations for ROTP?



## bdb1231 (9 Apr 2011)

What occupations are open under ROTP plan this year?


----------



## a.schamb (9 Apr 2011)

Have you tried a search yet?

There's this big thread that I'm sure has some answers for you: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/88342.850.html

I'm also sure you could check with your recruiter.


----------



## Rogo (13 Apr 2011)

The Forces.ca website shows you all the available officer trades.  It also for each shows the applicable entry plans. Beyond that try the thread Trades Open Closed   or call the local recruiting centre.


----------



## Strike (13 Apr 2011)

Your best bet is to call the recruiting centre since the thread referred to tends to deal with direct entry trades and ROTP tries to focus on the forecast needs 4 to 5 years from now.


----------



## raykwon (4 Jun 2011)

Say if I do 4 years in RMC and get a science degree. Is there any way they can send you to medical school in the 5 years of obligatory service? 

I'm asking because being a physician in the military has been a dream of mine forever. 

Hope someone has the answer to my question!


----------



## Drag (4 Jun 2011)

raykwon said:
			
		

> Say if I do 4 years in RMC and get a science degree. Is there any way they can send you to medical school in the 5 years of obligatory service?
> 
> I'm asking because being a physician in the military has been a dream of mine forever.
> 
> Hope someone has the answer to my question!



I've never heard of it happening.  They have sent people fresh out of RMC to do Masters degrees, but those positions are very limited and competitive, as well, you incur additional obligatory service as a result.  A better bet would be to do your bachelor's degree on your own and apply for MOTP for medical school.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Jun 2011)

raykwon said:
			
		

> Say if I do 4 years in RMC and get a science degree. Is there any way they can send you to medical school in the 5 years of obligatory service?
> 
> I'm asking because being a physician in the military has been a dream of mine forever.
> 
> Hope someone has the answer to my question!




The Military Medical Training Plan (MMTP) is the subsidized education program under which serving CF members may be selected to attend medical school. 

This page discusses the MMTP.  
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/rec/phys-med/mmtp-pmem-eng.asp


> . . . . . .
> 
> Eligibility to Apply for CF-Subsidized Medical Training
> 
> ...



Though the above mentions that CFAO 9-62 is in the process of being updated, it is still a valid reference. http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/cfa-oaf/009-62-eng.asp



> . . . . .
> 
> 5. To be eligible for selection for a training plan, an applicant must:
> 
> ...



It would be highly unlikely for someone to go directly from subsidized education (i.e. ROTP) into further subsidized education under MMTP but it is not unheard (but still rare) that someone could be selected for MMTP while still serving a period of obligatory service.  I've known a couple, but they were exceptions to the rule.


----------



## raykwon (5 Jun 2011)

Okay, so I understand that this approach is very far-fetched...

If I decide to do as D3 suggested, how many years of obligatory service is there after the MMTP program? Is it also 5 years?

Since I'm finishing up grade 11 now, I'm trying to find a solid career path so I can reach my long term goal of being a doctor. 

Thanks!


----------

